# The Salmon Saga or Two meals from one smoke



## disco (May 30, 2016)

This is going to be a long post. Get yourself a beer.

She Who Must Be Obeyed saw a couple of small wild sockeye salmon fillets in the supermarket. I thought they were too expensive but apparently I was wrong. She wanted them for dinner so no long smoke this night. 

I decided to serve them with grilled potatoes and used some of the Berbere spice mix I have been experimenting with. This is how that meal went.

I cubed a couple of medium potatoes, chopped 125 ml (1/2 cup) of onions and thinly sliced a garlic clove.













Salmon Saga 01.jpg



__ disco
__ May 30, 2016






I put those in an aluminum pie plate and tossed them with a little olive oil and about 1/4 of a teaspoon Berbere spice (SWMBO doesn't like it too hot).













Salmon Saga 02.jpg



__ disco
__ May 30, 2016






I covered it with foil and put it in the pellet smoker that had been preheated to 350 F.

While the potatoes were cooking, I put the salmon fillets on a couple of small squares of aluminum foil. I find it just makes it easier to deal with the fish.













Salmon Saga 04.jpg



__ disco
__ May 30, 2016






I mixed 2 ml (1/2 teaspoon) of mayonnaise with 2 ml (1/2 teaspoon) dijon mustard and 2 ml (1/2 teaspoon) dried dill weed.













Salmon Saga 05.jpg



__ disco
__ May 30, 2016






I spread that over the fillets.













DSC06026.jpg



__ disco
__ May 30, 2016






I sprinkled 5 ml (1 teaspoon) of brown sugar over the fillets.













DSC06027.jpg



__ disco
__ May 30, 2016






When the potatoes had been cooking for 20 minutes, I put the salmon in the pellet grill.













Salmon Saga 06.jpg



__ disco
__ May 30, 2016






The salmon and potatoes were cooked 25 minutes later.













Salmon Saga 07.jpg



__ disco
__ May 30, 2016






Here is the cooked salmon.













Salmon Saga 08.jpg



__ disco
__ May 30, 2016


















Salmon Saga 09.jpg



__ disco
__ May 30, 2016






Here are the spuds.













Salmon Saga 10.jpg



__ disco
__ May 30, 2016






We served them with a nice coleslaw.













Salmon Saga 11.jpg



__ disco
__ May 30, 2016






The missus and I just don't eat so much as decrepitude settles in so we only ate one of the fillets after cooking it.

So, there was leftover salmon for dinner the next day.

I had a good crop of spinach so I decided to do a Salmon Spinach Salad.













Salmon Saga 12.jpg



__ disco
__ May 30, 2016






I tore up about 4 cups of the leaves.

I cooked some bacon to crisp and chopped it.













Salmon Saga 13.jpg



__ disco
__ May 30, 2016






I made a blueberry vinaigrette (let me know if you want the recipe, it is very good).













Salmon Saga 14.jpg



__ disco
__ May 30, 2016






I tossed the lettuce with the dressing and sprinkled the bacon over the top.













Salmon Saga 16.jpg



__ disco
__ May 30, 2016






I cut the salmon into strips and put it over the salad.













Salmon Saga 17.jpg



__ disco
__ May 30, 2016






Here it is on the plate.













Salmon Saga 18.jpg



__ disco
__ May 30, 2016






Both of these meals were stellar. Getting two meals out of it made me feel better about the cost and SWMBO liked both which bodes well for me in other ways.

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 30, 2016)

Both meals look phenomenal Disco, nice job !  We love salmon round here !


----------



## disco (May 30, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Both meals look phenomenal Disco, nice job ! We love salmon round here !


Thanks! Salmon is a favourite here too but is very expensive so we don't get it as often as we like.


----------



## smokethefish (May 30, 2016)

Lol Disco, this is the second post I've read from you and I can tell you got something special! I love how you call your wife, She Who Must Be Obeyed! LOL. Awesome.

Anyway, I'm surprised Salmon is expensive on your part of town, normally Canadian Salmon, whole is about $3.45/ lb this time of year. Even with the summer demand and algae bloom it should be pretty cheap to buy a whole head on gutted fish and fillet it yourself.


----------



## pc farmer (May 30, 2016)

You sir are a creator of great food.   Creating something no one else has.

Points for sure.  :biggrin:


----------



## disco (May 30, 2016)

SmokeTheFish said:


> Lol Disco, this is the second post I've read from you and I can tell you got something special! I love how you call your wife, She Who Must Be Obeyed! LOL. Awesome.
> 
> Anyway, I'm surprised Salmon is expensive on your part of town, normally Canadian Salmon, whole is about $3.45/ lb this time of year. Even with the summer demand and algae bloom it should be pretty cheap to buy a whole head on gutted fish and fillet it yourself.


Thanks for the kind words. I live in a small town in the Canadian Rockies. A lot of food is expensive. Don't tell She Who Must Be Obeyed about the price there, she will want to move!


c farmer said:


> You sir are a creator of great food. Creating something no one else has.
> 
> Points for sure.


Thanks, Adam. I just get these ideas. You know how it is.


----------



## redheelerdog (May 30, 2016)

Disco, I LOVE salmon, your dish looks literally amazing, your making me hungry for some Salmon now!













Keep-up-the-GOOD-Work.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ May 30, 2016


----------



## disco (May 30, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Disco, I LOVE salmon, your dish looks literally amazing, your making me hungry for some Salmon now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Salmon is one of our favourites.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2016)

Another awesome cook Disco!

Points!

Al


----------



## essexsmoker (May 31, 2016)

Looks really good!

I would like the vineagrette recipe, please. Looks good!


----------



## disco (May 31, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Another awesome cook Disco!
> 
> Points!
> 
> Al


Thanks, Al!


essexsmoker said:


> Looks really good!
> 
> I would like the vineagrette recipe, please. Looks good!


Thanks, essexsmoker.

The vinaigrette is really simple and tasty and can use fresh or frozen blueberries.

Put:

125 ml (1/2 cup) blueberries

50 ml (1/4 cup) white wine vinegar

25 ml (2 tablespoons) honey

90 ml (1/3 cup) extra virgin olive oil

in a blender or food processor and process until smooth.

Refrigerate until used.

Disco


----------



## idahopz (May 31, 2016)

I like the way you write a story, Disco 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That's a good idea with the small squares of foil for skinless filets - makes it much easier to handle


----------



## disco (May 31, 2016)

IdahoPZ said:


> I like the way you write a story, Disco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the kind words and point! My father used to say "If you want ideas on how to do things easily, watch a lazy man." I keep trying to find things to make it easier so I guess I am lazy!

Disco


----------



## smokethefish (May 31, 2016)

LOL I definitely dont want to cause problems with the misses!

Anyway, glad you sorted it out, I love Canadian Salmon, albeit more lean, and some times has codoa, but hey, you get what you pay for :P


----------



## tropics (May 31, 2016)

Disco you turned another Salmon into a fantastic looking meal,Thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## essexsmoker (May 31, 2016)

Disco said:


> SmokinAl said:
> 
> 
> > Another awesome cook Disco!
> ...



Thanks, will give it a try out.  :thumbup:


----------



## disco (May 31, 2016)

tropics said:


> Disco you turned another Salmon into a fantastic looking meal,Thanks for sharing
> 
> Richie


Thanks, Richie! I wish I could afford salmon more often.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 31, 2016)

Looks great Disco!


----------



## disco (May 31, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Disco!


Thanks, Case.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2016)

Dang---That all looks Mighty Tasty, Disco!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-----------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That will definitely improve a Salad!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And That Salmon & Taters looks Awesome!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Did you ever try Qmatz?  That can keep your Fish from sticking & allow the smoke to get to the bottom of the fish at the same time. They work Great !!

Bear


----------



## disco (Jun 2, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Disco!


Thanks, Case.


Bearcarver said:


> Dang---That all looks Mighty Tasty, Disco!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear! I will have to consider Qmatz but She Who Must Be Obeyed is squeaking a bit at the number of Q toys I have.


----------

